# Prosecutor General of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Meet Natalia Poklonskaya.

March 13 deputies of the Supreme Council of Crimea approved the 33-year-old Sexy Natalia Poklonskaya as prosecutor of Crimea

Who else want to move there, break the law and be punished by this FINE example of beauty.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

She is sleek, curvaceous, and beautiful. So is this.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> She is sleek, curvaceous, and beautiful. So is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather the snake! A snake does not talk back or make you take it to the movies.


----------



## funslinger (Jan 2, 2014)

She is beautiful. It doesn't seem fair. Crimea gets lady politicians like this, we get Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Whatever may or may not be, she's definitely a lot easier on the eyes than Hillary...


----------

